# [SOLVED] can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi guys. I think what my issue is is a video card issue so I hope I'm posting this in the right place. I'm trying to run Final Fantasy VII on my laptop. 

Laptop is a Toshiba Tecra 9000 Model # PT900U-0H8CS0

Now I tried to do this in the past on my newer computer, but I simply came to the conclution it was too new and it wasn't going to happen so I gave up. I don't think this should be the case with my laptop, as it is not very new. 

Here's what I'm getting. After I install I get the initial menu screen. I can start a new game and see the opening intro (but it is in a smaller box that is centered in the middle of the screen and I would like that to be full), but when it gets to the game play part the screen is pitch black and all I can see are the dialog boxes.

I've seen many many many patchs and fixes while researching but I have no idea which patch is for what, which one i need, when I extracted most of em it only extracts the read me file and never puts the actual patch on my desktop, so i'm just at a total lose. I do know when I go into configuration it says 8- bit palette tectures FAIL.

I hope someone can give me some simple steps to resolve this. I just want to be able to run the game on my laptop and use my ps2 controller I have for it with a usb adapter. If I just need a certain patch or whatever can you please help out with how to install the patch and not just "use this patch" cause like i said I was even having a hard time with the patchs and which ones i need and sometime the read me would say "you have to install this other patch first or ur game wont work", and i'm just all sorts of confused... 

Thanks for taking the time to read and help guys.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

*bump* anyone?...:sigh:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

Hey shewillnotdie :wave:,

Try downloading *Service Pack 3* for xp, seeing you are running winxp SP2. 

Ensure you are running on the latest drivers.

Try *this* patch as well. 

I have an idea of what your laptop is running, however lets be sure.

Download *System Spec* and run it, go to file and hit 'Save to CSV'. Save to your desktop, it will be a text file. Open it, copy everything inside of it and paste it back here in a codebox.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

Hi there. Firstly thanks for the response. Im really itching to play this game again. 

For the windows xp sp3 im confused. there are three files on that page. a docx a pdf and a xps. which one is the file i need to install and run? 

as for that xp patch i wanna make sure we are following the same steps ive taken soo currently ive uninstalled the game and everything completely to start fresh. so should i reinstall it and then install the linked xp for ff VII patch?

neat system specs program. im not sure what a code box is but here's the copy paste. 


```
Windows: Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 6.0.2900.2180
Memory (RAM): 383 MB
CPU Info: Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU      1133MHz
CPU Speed: 241.1 MHz
Sound card: Intel(r) Integrated Audio
Display Adapters: S3 Graphics SuperSavage/IXC Toshiba | S3 Graphics SuperSavage/IXC Toshiba | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Monitors: 1
Screen Resolution: 1024 X 768 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: Belkin Wireless G Plus MIMO Notebook Card - Packet Scheduler Miniport | Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: D: TEAC    CD-W28E
COM Ports: COM3 | COM1
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 3 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C:  18.6GB
Hard Disks - Free: C:  13.9GB
USB Controllers: 3 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): 1 host controllers.
PCMCIA (Laptops): Not Installed
Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
Product Make: Portable PC
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 09/04/01 | TOSHIB - 970814
Time Zone: Central Standard Time
Battery: Unknown
Motherboard: TOSHIBA Portable PC
Modem: TOSHIBA Software Modem AMR :
```


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

For SP3, sorry I gave you the wrong link. Read over *this*.



shewillnotdie said:


> as for that xp patch i wanna make sure we are following the same steps ive taken soo currently ive uninstalled the game and everything completely to start fresh. so should i reinstall it and then install the linked xp for ff VII patch?


Reinstall using *revo uninstaller*, install the game again and then apply the patch. 

You meet the system requirements for the most part.

*System requirements for FFVII taken from Wikipedia are: *

166MHz Pentium CPU - You have a Pentium III Mobile CPU 1133MHz

32 MB RAM - You have 383 MB's of RAM

DirectX 5.1 compatible sound and video card - I am having difficulty finding your GPU specs. But I would assume it's okay.

260 MB available hard disk space - You have 13.9GB free.

Windows 95 or above (officially not compatible with NT 4.0 or 2000) - You have XP, and that may be a problem.



I am looking at your ram, how much was originally in the laptop? That's an odd number that you currently have.

Can you download *GPU-z*, and run it. Look for the little camera icon in the top right of the application. Click it, and now you have two choices.

1. Click "upload to free image hosting site" and it will upload in a snap, copy the link they give you here - Easier and quicker in my opinion.
2. Click "save image to file", save it somewhere easy to find like your desktop. Then, go to *imageshack* and upload your image and post the link here - you do not need a account for imageshack.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

i don't know the original amount of ram in the laptop. my ex had it just lying around and said it didnt turn on and the keyboard was all broken and missing keys so she gave it to me for free. i just replaced the keyboard and got a new battery for it.  it's a hand me down.

i uninstalled ff vii reinstalled it, applied the patch and still have the same issue. config. says 8 bit tecture palette fail. i know of ppl that have successfully run this game on xp... darn.

here's the gpu-z image.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

*bump*? :sigh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

I'd just like to state, I've played Final Fantasy 8 on the PC and any video-card older than a Geforce 5 series will get the 8-bit Palliated texture failing, the only remedy to this is to run the game with the Software Renderer. Try doing that with the Config utility.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

thanks for the response 5niper. i just installed FF VII with the FF VII xp patch afterwards using the software renderer via the config and it is doing the exact same thing.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

I never bothered to use the patch and it worked fine with just using the software renderer


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

while looking threw some possible solutions i came across this. i'm not positive if its relevent but i think it might have something to do with the issue.

1. run>dxdiag>display

Hardware accelerated Direct3D 9+ is not available because the display driver does not support it. You may be able to get a newer driver from the hardware manufacturer.

any thoughts?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

Have you attempted to update anything yet?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

no i have not. i downloaded a program called driver whiz which told me quite a few of my drivers (including the display) where out of date but when i clicked to update the drivers it was one of those pay programs so i uninstalled it. 

Ive tried googling the display driver name and updating but i came up with nothing. from what i am seeing (and i could be totally wrong) my display driver is not supporting direct3d and that could be the issue. if i could find a driver update for this maybe it would resolve the issue? :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

freebie

http://download.cnet.com/Device-Doctor/3000-18513_4-10972218.html


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

hi dai. i just used that program to install all the up to date drivers including display and im still having the exact same issue. 

nifty program though. im glad im gettin' more responses though cause i feel like this is hopeless atm.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

I'm running it under 7 x64 with no problems. Try using the nVidia patch. It will work with most any video chipset regardless of manufacturer.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

i've alrdy tried that. i dunno what to do at this pt. i've spent days trouble shooting such an issue and have tried a lot of this stuff already.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

Try updating your *directx 9.0c*.

Little odd how for memory size, you have 0 MB's. Can you run *ATItool* and scan for artifacts?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

just updated the directx with then link provided. 

sure can, scan for artifacts>error during direct3d init.

same issue.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

That error appeared when running ATItool? That leads me to believe your GPU is quite weak, and/or faulty. 

Your Computer ram sparks a interest in me as well. Please download *memtest* and run it. You will need a burnable CD and then boot off the CD, you may have to enter the bios to boot off the CD. Open your laptop (I assume warranty is gone by now so opening won't void it...) and leave only 1 stick of ram in when running memtest, then after a good 5 hours, switch the sticks. I am curious, to have many ram sticks you have as well. I usually seem ram adding up to around 512MB, 256MB and even 64MBs.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

Not always true with RAM adding up equally, if there are uneven amounts of RAM. Say a 256 MB stick with an old 64 MB stick = 320 MB

Also, don't forget to run the RAM stick in the slot closest to the CPU.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

im not 100% positive i know what the gpu is. i meen does it have to do with the ram or is it nothing to do with that? 

ok im a little frustrated i cant find my memtest boot disc because i do in fact have one. whatever ill burn another one when im done doing what im doing on my desktop and test that out. 

i did however just look into the ram situation. i removed each one individually and tested them and they both seem to be in working order, but as 5niper stated might be the case they are not a matching pair. here's the reasoning for the odd ram mb. 

it's running a 128mb m464s3254ct2-17a

and a 256mb pc133s-333-542-b1

they both seem to be working in order, but seeing as how the ram is providing an interesting error im going to go look on ebay right now for a pair of 256mb which would be this computers max and ill purchase the pair. 

ill burn the memtest again since i cant find mine and get back with u on those results. would a ram issue effect the 8 bit pixel tectures tho?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

Don't buy them yet, if it's an odd pair then I can understand but usually when they are built they have 'even' pairs. I was thinking one burned out. 



shewillnotdie said:


> but seeing as how the ram is providing an interesting error


Did memtest give you an error, or is the interest, my interest?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

i was refering the the error with the ati program checking for artifact.

well seeing as how running the maximum ram in the computer will aid in speed i'm going to just buy a single 256mb card to replace the 128 with to run the optimal ram in the computer. 

but, memtest completed 0 errors so we're passed ram. no issues there.

i'm at a lose. :4-dontkno


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

If the video card is at fault, then that should be replaced. I don't know in your case, if that is possible. VRAM is the ram on the card itself. changing the ram won't do anything to effect the GPU.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

but the video card isn't showing any errors what so ever. the only issue i see is this.

Hardware accelerated Direct3D 9+ is not available because the display driver does not support it. You may be able to get a newer driver from the hardware manufacturer.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

Isn't the black screen an error?

Keep in mind, FF VII wasn't meant to be run on xp.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

absolutely point taken. i ment i don't see any actually notification of video card error besides the one in dxdiag.

i understand it wasn't ment to be run in xp but they have patched it to be able to and ive read multiple ppl online that have it running smooth on xp so theres some reason it's not working for me which is what im trying to resolve....

i meen do u think it would be easier (or even possible) to partition a windows 95 on this hdd and use the windows 95 partition when i wanted to play ff VII?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

You can try that, you can also run windows 95 in virtual pc 2007. It is how I ran fallout 1 and 2. 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...02-3199-48A3-AFA2-2DC0B40A73B6&displaylang=en


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

any idea where i can get instructions to set up a windows 98 on that program so i can test that out? 

i opened it up a bit and it doesnt look like i can do 95 on that program cause its not on the os list. do i actually need to find and burn a 98 boot disc or how does it work?...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

Have you tried running in Compatibility Mode for Windows 98/95?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

no i havn't because i don't even know what that is. would i have to have one of those os to do that? cause im running xp.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

It's simple, right click on the game's executable and go to Properties, find the Compatibility tab and select the desired OS.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

ok well xp isn't an option under "run this program in compatilbility mode for:"

display settings run in 256 colors and run 640 x 480 screen res. wasn't selected so i selected that but same thing. theres one that says disable visual themes that's unchecked but im not sure what that one is.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

Try checking that one(visual themes), it allowed me to run fallout 3. I don't know how xp works, but, don't try to run xp in compatibility, try running win95/98.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

You downloaded SP3 correct?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

The point of Compatibility Mode is to run it under an OLDER OS. specifically Windows 98 or 95.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

i changed the visual theme and it is still the same problem. 

i did not download sp3 because the link i got earlier in this didnt specify which of the three downloads was the correct one. there was like pdf's and stuff.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*



shewillnotdie said:


> i did not download sp3 because the link i got earlier in this didnt specify which of the three downloads was the correct one. there was like pdf's and stuff.





Zealex said:


> For SP3, sorry I gave you the wrong link. Read over *this*.


In the other post I gave you a wrong link, then gave you a correct one in Post #5. There are multiple ways, all reaching the same objective.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

Do you have 64-bit XP?

If not, just enable automatic updates and it should update to Windows XP Service Pack 3.

Follow these steps:

If your computer is set to automatically install updates, you'll be prompted by Automatic Updates to install SP3. Follow the instructions on the screen. If you aren't prompted to install SP3, follow these steps:

*To install SP3 using Windows Update*

Click Start, click All Programs, and then click Windows Update.

Click Express (Recommended).

Follow the instructions that appear on your screen.

After the installation is complete, click Finish to restart your computer.

If you disabled your antivirus software, enable it again.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

i ran automatic updates and updated it all so it should be sp3 now, but i'm still having the exact same problem....


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

You could try setting your resolution to a lower setting such at _800x600_ or _640x480_ and even colour depth to another setting (_True Colour, 256, or even 16-bit_) you can achieve this by *right clicking *on the *desktop*, go to *properties* and hit the *Settings* tab.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

no luck... i'm at a lose here.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

anybody?....

the only new information i've found lurking around with stuff is in dxdiag this was under display but was not visible...

Direct3D 9 test results: Display driver does not support API (DDI version too low)

could this have something to do with it?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

No response in almost 4 days. Im stilll having the exact same issue. Can no one help on this particular situation?...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

I'll say this much... I've NEVER gotten FFVII to run on ANY laptop I've tried it with. On desktops I've run it on 98, ME, 2000, XP, Win7. XP and onward took some tweaking but I got it finally. Again, I've never gotten it to work with any sort of portable.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

It is possible that the game simply cannot run on a mobile chip. Many older games do not support them.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can't run final fantasy VII on my laptop w/o black screen*

honestly at this point i'm going to have to agree. we've trouble shot quite a bit. i'm going to mark this resolved, and just scratch the idea of having it portable on the laptop. also, uninstall the game to save some room on the device. 

thanks for the help with this issue guys. :4-sulk:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I am sorry we couldn't help you run the game. This issue was a difficult one.


----------

